# Tivo Bolt Vox 1 TB & 2 Tivo Mini Vox’s



## Buck Dixon (Apr 20, 2019)

Selling 6 tuner 1 TB Tivo Bolt Vox and 2 Tivo Mini Vox’s. Tivo Bolt has 10 months left on an annual plan. 400 for everything


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

$125 shipped for one of the Tivo Mini Vox's? (assuming it's the 4K model?)


----------



## Buck Dixon (Apr 20, 2019)

jeremy3721 said:


> $125 shipped for one of the Tivo Mini Vox's? (assuming it's the 4K model?)


Sorry for not responding sooner. I appreciate the offer but would prefer to sell everything together.


----------

